# what should i do?



## EEZ GOAT (Jul 9, 2005)

i have 18's with toyo proxes t1-r 245/40/18's all around on 18x8.5's with a 38 mm off set. they dont rub with me (298 lbs:willy: ) and my wife (i cant tell:lol: ). but iam thinking if i put some adult pass in the back they will rub. so instead of me buying/renting a fender roller and mucking the paint up my self. Should i just get me 2 245/35/18's for the back. will i still have the same problem. talk to me


----------



## ftlfirefighter (Jun 6, 2005)

The offsets the issue. Going to a lower profile tire would a)look funny & b) throw off your speedometer. Have 2-4mm machined off the face to bring the offset up to 40-42mm and that should help.


----------



## edysinger (Nov 23, 2005)

EEZ GOAT said:


> i have 18's with toyo proxes t1-r 245/40/18's all around on 18x8.5's with a 38 mm off set. they dont rub with me (298 lbs:willy: ) and my wife (i cant tell:lol: ). but iam thinking if i put some adult pass in the back they will rub. so instead of me buying/renting a fender roller and mucking the paint up my self. Should i just get me 2 245/35/18's for the back. will i still have the same problem. talk to me


I have 265s in the back on 8.5s with a 40mm offset. I put stiffer springs in the back so the suspension barely settles. No rub to date.


----------



## Robertr2000 (Mar 25, 2006)

edysinger said:


> I have 265s in the back on 8.5s with a 40mm offset. I put stiffer springs in the back so the suspension barely settles. No rub to date.



Hey edy! Got any Pics of your tires? :cool


----------

